# Sound System



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

what do you guys have. Will something really powerful make the hatch rattle and shake. Oh and buy the way its an s13 for the ones who dont know what forum it is.


----------



## sniperboss (Jun 19, 2003)

I got a custom set up with only like 450 watts going to a sub that is placed where the rear seats were and my back winshield doesn't rattle at all.... but thats only me...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I got 2 12 inch subs that is 1600watts rms and the winshield does bounce up and down. But you cant hear any rattling noise.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sniperboss said:


> *I got a custom set up with only like 450 watts going to a sub that is placed where the rear seats were and my back winshield doesn't rattle at all.... but thats only me... *


you got a lot of stuff. fast car sound system. drifters don't have sound systems though weighs them down... hmmmm


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think he's a drifter


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nobody thinks he's a drifter


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru dat.


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

I have 2 12's in the trunk and the only thing that really rattles is the damn license plate.... Why did the only give us 2 wholes for the plate when the damn well know there are 4??


----------



## swanky (Jun 25, 2003)

I have 2 15'' solobarics. It sounds real good.my licensce plate rattles a little bit but you cant hear it inside the car.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Alpine...

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

i got a pioneer deck and speakers (no subs, yet) . . . 6"x9" 3-way speakers in the back on that cardboard cover for your trunk . . . its sounds really good and you can't hear any rattling!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *you got a lot of stuff. fast car sound system. drifters don't have sound systems though weighs them down... hmmmm  *



hey i got a blaupunkt 5-1/4 2 way in my back and i can still clutch kick the shit outta my coupe....  but im never goin big boom.....lol


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i don't think he's a drifter  *


i wonder if he know what camber means....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i bet he does since he is the professional drifter


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

oh but of course...how stupid of me to think otherwise....lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

doods, he has a "a custom set up with only like 450 watts going to a sub that is placed where the rear seats were".. of course he's a professional drifter. all drifters go all-out on sound systems


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

seriously!!! hahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

seems like these forums get more phonies everyday


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

I have no problem with rattle... but then I have still not been able to purchase a good amp. I do however have two Alpine 10"s in the custom rear sealed boxs I built and even without enough power they sound good in the car. Fastbacks are great for a system.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I crammed some 6" pioneer 4-ways up front, and have the stock 4" x 6"s in back. Why did nissan put in such small, shitty speakers?

-Jake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how the hell did u cram 6" in such a small area  
i woul dof did that but i bought the regular size 4X6 nice Kenwood speakers very nice IMO


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i got a kenwood 12 in ported or sealed box. i can change it around. only 450 rms but pretty loud


----------



## TonyO (Jul 15, 2003)

what size are the stock speakers in the back i just read 4x6's in the front but what about the back i wanna put in a good system not real big but just better then what is in there.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

4x6 in the back as well


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Sure about that size? i belive they have 3x5 all around. At lest thats what my 90 had in it.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

they are 4x6's in all openings for the 240 well in the S13


----------

